# How old is your OLDEST M.A.C makeup in your collection



## geeko (Jan 8, 2007)

i'm just  curious but how old are your oldest mac make up in your collection and whether do u girls still use them or not..

i'm using your responses as a guideline to see how long i can keep my mac for...i don't want to throw them away after 2 or 3 years only....Thanks in advance for the responses.


----------



## shooting star (Jan 8, 2007)

My oldest MAC is a Studio Finish concealer. I've had it (and still using it) for a year and a half. It's still working as good as it was new.

Is this too old already though?


----------



## giz2000 (Jan 8, 2007)

I have three items that are OOOOOLLLLLD...Rosewood lipliner (it's down to a stub), Fresco lipstick in the old packaging ( non-bullet)...it still smells usable and Quarry eyeshadow (I use it only for Halloween).  I bought these at Henri Bendel in NYC in 1992...


----------



## sigwing (Jan 8, 2007)

Spice lip pencil, Bisque e/s in the old large container, Paramount lipstick in a non-bullet, probably 1999-2000.


----------



## Twinkz (Jan 8, 2007)

Mine is Sushi Flower e/s its 3 yrs old now!! no where near some of you haha


----------



## ledonatella (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a bunch of Lipglass stains from 2002. Some still smell ok and some don't!


----------



## rouquinne (Jan 8, 2007)

i was just asking on the Traincase forum yesterday what i could do with 2 blushes and a sheer shimmer powder from the xmas 1999 face palette - everything else has been de-potted or used up or sold.






i also got rid of the rest of a VG2 lippie in the old container yesterday, along with emptying out the tube of Silly lipglass stain (*sob* - i LOVED that colour), because they both smelled AWFUL.

i now have 8 empties and can get at least one Raquel lippie next week!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 8, 2007)

I've had my trax eyeshadow for.... 5 years now... and I still use it.


----------



## TM26 (Jan 8, 2007)

My oldest is Cubic blush and viva glam lipgloss. It is not quite a year yet.


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 8, 2007)

the oldest stuff i have is only from dec 2002. if it still smells ok, then it should be fine. with powder products, i think u actually have a little bit more time to play with as well, as long as u wipe the first layer down


----------



## LadyLaundale (Jan 8, 2007)

My OLDEST MAC Product is my Plume eyeshadow.  It's in the old style screw pot, but I'm not exactly sure how old it is, I just know its.... old.  LOL


----------



## *Luna* (Jan 8, 2007)

The oldest item I have is my Black Tied e/s. I love it and use it all the time, you just use so little of it that it sticks around forever. I've had it now for probably 4 years.


----------



## Cocktail_party (Jan 8, 2007)

Since I'm still a 'newbie' when it comes to MAC (I've only been into MAC for about year) so my oldest product is only a year old as well: Dewy Jube lipgelee.  I love it and it still works great and smells the same way it did the day I bought it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Katura (Jan 8, 2007)

I still have the first thing I ever bought from MAC...and that was in...2000? I can't even remember hahaha...It's black tied e/s, now totally in pigment form because I dropped it, it's in a little sifter thing now. After I smashed it I went out and grabbed one for my pallete. It's a staple for me, I'm a smokey eyed kinda girl


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jan 8, 2007)

my oldest MAC is Creme De Violet e/s, Amber Lights e/s (now smushed) and Lovechild l/g which smells just fine


----------



## betseyjohnson (Jan 8, 2007)

probably my clone e/s in a twist pot or my maroon or green pigments.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Jan 8, 2007)

my oldest is Icon lipstick I bought in '97 almost 10 years ago. It wasn't in the now "bullet case". and it has a distinct smell - its not good or bad its just nostalgic.


----------



## Chelly (Jan 8, 2007)

i have a brush that had to have been discontinued.. when i find the number i'l post it

edit - ok i found it its number 5

i should take a picture of it and i'm positive its legit because its probably my moms from a while ago and she always goes to the counters


----------



## Shawna (Jan 8, 2007)

I had a grid lipstick in the silver packaging right up until a few years ago when I finally tossed it.  It was still completely fine and smelled  like it should.  I bought it way way back around 1997.  I also have a nylon eyeshadow from that era in the screw top pot.  It looks and smells fine too.  I think you are probably safer with shadows or powders because they don't harbour bacteria the way liquids do.


----------



## roxybc (Jan 8, 2007)

My oldest item is Satin Taupe eye shadow.  I got it back when I was still in high school I think.  Maybe in 1998 or 1999.  My second oldest thing would probably be Zazoom Lipglass, which is still a current fav, and I use it often.  It's almost used up though, but I have a backup.


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 8, 2007)

My oldest its tilt es its only 1 year old.


----------



## tinagrzela (Jan 8, 2007)

For you guys who have the old lipsticks (before the bullet), it would be cool if you could post pics!!! I've never seen them...And what about the lipglasses, did they change packaging??


----------



## angelica (Jan 8, 2007)

My oldest items are 4 eyeshadows from salsabelle collection and they are my first MAC purchase ever Parrot, Guacamole, Coral, and Casablanca, I still use them and they are about 4 yers old now I think


----------



## jenii (Jan 8, 2007)

I gave most of my old stuff to my mom and sister. It was still good, but I just wasn't using it, so I passed it along.

Now, my oldest MAC item is my Parrot eyeshadow.

But, previously, there was stuff I'd had since I was in high school (I'm 26 now) that was still good.

So, yeah. You don't have throw stuff away after a few years. If it still looks the same (or in the case of lippies, still smells the same), then it's fine.


----------



## stellarx1587 (Jan 8, 2007)

My oldest MAC makeup would probably be my old Print, Espresso, Zone, & Satin Taupe e/s's. I think they're from 1998? And I have some old MAC lipliners that were in the silver packaging. I don't even remember what year that was from.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jan 8, 2007)

The very first thing I bought was Expensive Pink e/s and Vanilla e/s.  Both at the same time - a year ago this month!


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 8, 2007)

My oldest product would be a jar of turquoise Matte pigment.  I maybe got this 3-4 years ago myself but it could be older than that.  Otherwise my second oldest is Parrot eye shadow.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 8, 2007)

I have some brushes from about '93, some screw-top shadows from about 97ish, and 1 old style screw-top (yeah there is one that is different from the ones we normally see) in Paisley that is about 93ish too. I don't use the Paisley, but can't throw it away.  I just like to look at it.


----------



## pixi (Jan 8, 2007)

ive got ruby woo which isnt in the bullet packaging...dunno when its from, i got it on ebay unused


----------



## SMMY (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm fairly new too. My oldest MAC item is Metal Rock, which is about a year and a half old. That and my pigments Deckchair, Provence and Coco.


----------



## redambition (Jan 9, 2007)

ahhh, nostalgia.

it was a year on boxing day that bought my first MAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




194 brush
266 brush
Select Moisturecover concealer (still going strong, still ok)


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 9, 2007)

Revealing lipglass.. the tube is broken and all the sticky gloss its leaking out but i cant get rid of it cuz i love it LoL & it smells fine I still use it sometimes.. =) & i have Contrast e/s.. its really old but I still didnt hit the pan!

both are about 3 to 4 years ago


----------



## electrostars (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 

 
_I had a grid lipstick in the silver packaging right up until a few years ago when I finally tossed it.  It was still completely fine and smelled  like it should.  I bought it way way back around 1994 or 95.  I also have a nylon eyeshadow from that era in the screw top pot.  It looks and smells fine too.  I think you are probably safer with shadows or powders because they don't harbour bacteria the way liquids do._

 
i still have grid in the silver tube...it's my oldest item. XD


----------



## Eilinoir (Jan 10, 2007)

Shroom, Trax, Surreal, Hush, and Paradisco - all purchased in the summer of 2003. Only now is there abput 5% left of Shroom (a thin ring around the border of the pan...*sniff*


----------



## meihwa (Jan 10, 2007)

My oldest items were my first MAC purchase in 1995....Brun, Mystery, Camel eyeshadows (I still use all of them and they look as great as ever), Fetish lipstick in the black non bullet packaging (NOT okay for use, it smells bad, but has sentimental attachment, and I have not had the nerve to B2M it)


----------



## moonrevel (Jan 10, 2007)

My oldest items are Creme de Violet and Swish eyeshadows that I bought in 2000.  I got a clear Lipglass then as well, but it has long since gone to that big makeup counter in the sky.


----------



## at__aphelion (Jan 10, 2007)

I've only been into mac for about 5 years, but I was lucky enough to score an icebox.  I think that or zone are my oldest items.


----------



## Teal (Jan 10, 2007)

I have a eye shadow MAC pallete consisting of 15 colours,from New York. hmm had it for a year now and still giving me the satisfaction
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





and i also have one eye colour pencil in pink..its 3 years old..and its crap


----------



## a914butterfly (Jan 11, 2007)

i have a parrot eyeshadow, 2 liza quads (with parrot) and i have a mlle lipstick and a rizzo lipstick (which is really old because its not the bullet packaging and according to the description, its supposed to be bubblegum pink and its not- its more of a disgusting orangey-pink color and starting to smell but i hold on to it cause i collect mac) i also have a turquoise colored eye liner crayon that slides up in a lipstick type tube (i know these are old and long discontinued)


----------



## jessiekins1 (Jan 11, 2007)

my oldest mac is my purple haze shadow, it's 6 years old. i haven't touched it in about two years because i've found other purples i like better.


----------



## mellimello (Jan 11, 2007)

My Melody e/s. I usually toss lipglosses after 2-3 years since I got in the habit of doing that at my old work lol.


----------



## electrostars (Jan 23, 2007)

Still smells good too.


----------



## miztgral (Jan 23, 2007)

Hmm... so I guess as long as the smell/texture/color don't go off, it's safe to keep hoarding them?


----------



## geeko (Jan 23, 2007)

judging by the responses, i assume so.

It will be so sad if i have to throw away ALL OF MY MAC shadows are 2 - 3 years.


----------



## bottleblack (Jan 23, 2007)

My oldest MAC item is Jewel Blue e/s, which is about 3 years old.  I certainly can still use it, I just haven't in a while.


----------



## shellybells82 (Jan 23, 2007)

i had to dig them out to see what they were... 
heres a lipstick from 97 or 98 and a cremeliner for like 96?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







dont worry, i don't use either of them  lol


----------



## geeko (Jan 23, 2007)

can i ask...do u still use your screw top e/s?


----------



## User40 (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *electrostars* 

 
_





Still smells good too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks for posting the pic. I would love to get my hands on one of these; I love this shade and the silver case. I check ebay on a regular basis.


----------



## electrostars (Jan 23, 2007)

I've thought about selling it. XD


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Jan 23, 2007)

My full jars of Coco Beach & All Girl pigments and my parrot eyeshadow (now depotted)


----------



## mochacino (Jan 24, 2007)

it would be my first MAC ever, my lipglass for 3 years... hardly ever use it anymore though...


----------



## frostdoll (Feb 5, 2007)

Leisure Time eye-shadow bought back in... 2001? It's a nice gold shade, not too warm, not too cool, back the time it looked like nothing I ever saw. And the first Viva Glam lipstick of course!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 5, 2007)

Amethyst eyeshadow from adorn? and Bark e/s which has been around since 97.


----------



## kradge79 (Feb 5, 2007)

I have the Face and Lip palettes from Holiday 2002.  They still seem usable, nothing is stinky yet.


----------



## ChrisChick (Feb 6, 2007)

Hmm...I have old Gel and Delish lipsticks...I know I got Delish in 1997 or so...holy crap that means it's almost 10 years old!! Still works fine... LOL...and I have an Infrared Wood Lipglass Stain that's probably almost as old...it smells and tastes plasticky but I can't tell if that's from it being old because it's from before MAC added the vanilla taste...


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Feb 6, 2007)

I have Icebox shadow.

I'm pretty sure that's the oldest MAC item I own...


----------



## divaster (Feb 8, 2007)

I have an Abstract lipstick that is from 2002.


----------



## liv (Feb 8, 2007)

Mine is Satin Taupe e/s, and I got it just last October, when I first got into MAC.  I'm still a newbie. =]


----------



## black mamba (Feb 8, 2007)

Cocoa Beach Pigment. I've had it since 2003.


----------



## slvrlips (Feb 9, 2007)

my oldest prducts are 
freedom l/s from 95 
and Nordstrom MAC make-up pallete from 97  it had cubic blush, mulch e/s, sketch e/s, nehru e/s & one other I can't think of right now 
oo an I still use it


----------



## Pythia (Feb 13, 2007)

Sable eyeshadow from 2003.


----------



## Artemis (Feb 13, 2007)

My Mascara X..I bought it in September when I first started buying MAC. I have only been a MAC addict for a few months. I was the first Mascara I ever used that didn't clump.


----------



## franimal (Feb 14, 2007)

i have a bark eyeshadow from around 1997, and a savory lipstick from around 1998 and it doesnt even stink, though i dont ever use it anymore. i think with lipstick it just depends because i have had some for less than a year and they already smell bad. i have melody eyeshadow, ooh CCB, and frankly scarlet blush from around 2000 and they are all fine though sometimes with powder products they begin to develop a sort of hard film from not being used. i think you just have to go on a case by case basis and if the product smells funky or isnt of the same quality as you remember it, toss it out. I think mascara is one thing you shouldnt keep for a long time and second to that would be lipglass simply because of the moisture in it and the potential to build up bacteria.


----------



## BlurredMascara (Feb 14, 2007)

6 or 7 months. I'm a MAC newbie!


----------



## cacaptitsa (Mar 5, 2007)

i didn't buy it when it first came out, but it's the oldest anyway - brush set from snowgirl 2002.


----------



## ginger9 (Mar 6, 2007)

Media lipstick Circa the 1990s...gotta be 10 years old. I don't use it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but I cannot bring myself to BTM it since it's the old style MAC lip container (flat top) and it's a collectible now. It doesn't smell bad but I still wouldn't put it on my lip though


----------



## anyelzti (Mar 6, 2007)

I have a few eyeshadows that are 1.5 years old. It's ok to use old eyeshadows right?


----------



## dalgyal (Mar 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anyelzti* 

 
_I have a few eyeshadows that are 1.5 years old. It's ok to use old eyeshadows right?_

 
eye shadows (powder products) are usually good for 2 years.. well, thats what i've heard. i know people def. use them for longer however.


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 19, 2007)

oldest item I have in posession is pussy willow lipstick.
I don't remember when I got it (I know it's been several years), so I had to do a search and it was out in Dec 2002. I had couple of lipsticks prior to that but tossed them out (doh!). I haven't used it in a long time, but it doesn't smell bad. now I'm wondering if I should use it, lol


----------



## lilifee (Mar 19, 2007)

As an addicted MAC fan, my oldest stuff is from around 92/93 some lipliners, powders, one pigment and i still got some lipstick in the old packaging-not using it anymore.
At that time i bought my stuff in London as in Germany there was no MAC available.


----------



## bunkerkitten (Apr 16, 2007)

My oldest MAC. . . 
Blueberry Fizz lipstick, (which smells fine and I put on once and a while to freak out my boyfriend) Chroma Purple Python nail laquer and a 266 that I've had for like, 10 years. *shudder*


----------



## laura-doll (Apr 16, 2007)

my oldest
is....
phloof! eyeshadow
2 yrs
still goin strong lol


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Apr 16, 2007)

My oldest is Steamy e/s and it's still going strong at 6 years old. I have this great custom eyeshadow my mom got in 1987 and I still use it w/ no problems, hehe. Lipgloss IMO is the only thing I wouldn't use after a couple years since I have a sensitive nose and it tends to smell sort of funny, like musk/plastic, lol. Eyeshadow I'll always use.


----------



## HoneyLicious (Apr 16, 2007)

Bunny pink l/s from playboy collection in 2003 it was my 1st MAC product too!!


----------



## shimpaniac (May 9, 2007)

Ive Belightful...kind Of Chalky But Still Looks Pretty Good...way Back Frpom 2001 I Think...


----------



## yeahwrite (May 10, 2007)

Sable eyeshadow from I think around 2003.


----------



## giz2000 (May 11, 2007)

I have Fresco lipstick,Rosewood lipliner and Quarry eyeshadow from the early 90s in my box...


----------



## glued2mac (May 11, 2007)

My oldest MAC is Quarry eyeshadow in the screwtop pot- I got it about 11 years ago.  Gee I'm gettin' old.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 11, 2007)

I have some old MAC eyeshadows (my first couple) from highschool, so they are maybe 5 or 6 years old.  I don't plan to toss them anytime soon.  (I wouldn't use a lip product that old though)


----------



## little_angel (May 11, 2007)

i have a lip liner from 2002... 'girlfriend' from dolled up


----------



## miss-lilly (May 15, 2007)

I have Swish e/s and Pink Poodle l/g since 2002 (I think..).
That was when the first MAC store opened in Athens


----------



## melliquor (May 15, 2007)

I have a lipglass that I got in 2003, PopMode.  It smells fine to me.


----------



## Kiseki (May 15, 2007)

A three year old compact of Studio Fix in NC30, I became too pale to wear it now.


----------



## noangel (May 17, 2007)

Blue Peep Fluidline from late 2005.
I'm still a newbie


----------



## commonandsense (May 18, 2007)

Mine is the Perverted Pearl quad from..I have no idea when I got it! But it's old!


----------



## pearl (May 18, 2007)

Kloreen nail polish.. from 2001ish I think. Still works great and it's not at all clumpy. Go mac! lol


----------



## Artemis (May 29, 2007)

My pompous blue eyeshadow. The first shadow I bought. I like the color  but I rarely use blue on my eyes. I don't really know why I bought it. I use it every once in a while.


----------



## courters (May 29, 2007)

My oldest is Girlie and Star Violet e/s, they are about two and a half years old.  I haven't been using MAC for very long compared to a lot of these people!


----------



## ruca_or_hina (May 29, 2007)

sorry for the size... i resized it in pb AFTER putting it on specktra & now specktra won't update the image






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tinagrzela* 

 
_For you guys who have the old lipsticks (before the bullet), it would be cool if you could post pics!!! I've never seen them...And what about the lipglasses, did they change packaging??_


----------



## patty88 (Nov 28, 2010)

Two oldest:-
  	1. Haze eyeshadow (1995 or '96) - I hit pan on it, and still use it occasionally. 
  	2. Shhh lipstick (1996-98?) - small stub left, smells funny, but I'm very reluctant to let it go to B2M.  Just love that lipstick!

  	Also have old 97/98 expiring lipstick like Pervette, Bronze Shimmer - all smell weird, and I'll probably B2M them soon.

  	E/s -- Have an Amber Lights from very early on, I think 2000, also Bronze, - all have hit pan, I seldom use, as I have others, but will probably still keep them and use them.  Also an old pink shade called Bliss from that era (not hit pan yet) -- all these 3 are of the old packaging - screw-on top, and not flip tops.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 29, 2010)

i have a couple of older pigments like teal from 2004 and some from 2005. those are my oldest products.


----------



## User38 (Nov 30, 2010)

I have blush and piggies back from 2004 -- and a few lippies (like Bronx in my refrig from 2001..lol - but it is still good ! Although I wouldn't wear it). The blushes are perfect as are the piggies.

  	For working purposes I have products going back to 1994


----------



## hello_kitty (Nov 30, 2010)

I have foundation, powder, and concealer from April 2007... that's my oldest.  I never really use the products... it's liquid foundation, and I like powder for every day.  The concealer got kind of hard to blend (it was a Studio Touch Up Stick), so I got new this past summer. 

  	My Painterly paint pot is from December 2007, and I'm still using it!  Good bang for my buck, and it's still creamy and normal.  Definitely not one of my oldest products (have a lot of eyeshadows I bought earlier that same year), but I love how it's still good, 3 years later. 

  	(Edit:  I did buy Whim shadow earlier this year, and I guess that was from 2004?  So I guess that's my oldest product, even though I didn't buy it originally in '04)


----------



## anita22 (Nov 30, 2010)

I have an eyeshadow that I think I bought in 2001, it's called Ingenue Blue. Up until recently I also had a concealer from 1999 (which I hadn't used in many many years) but I back to Mac'd it.


----------



## sasse142 (Nov 30, 2010)

Not sure how old exactly but I have a a screw top e/s and a liner in the grey packaging before they switched to black.


----------



## dressedtokill (Nov 30, 2010)

My first MAC purchase, Electric Eel eye shadow from 2004.

  	I never use it though (not because there's anything wrong with the product; I just don't wear bright colours anymore).


----------



## p3chiu (Dec 1, 2010)

Mine would be MAC Sweet Lust eyeshadow (5 years old - half the eyeshadow is still left), MAC Fiction eyeshadow (4 years old - half the eyeshadow is still left) and MAC Night Light pigment (4 years old - 3/4 of pigment still left).


----------



## dbecker87 (Dec 1, 2010)

I have Aquadisiac from when it was first released. It's old, lol.


----------



## MelissaAnn (Dec 2, 2010)

Electric Eel, bought it in 2004  it was also the very first MAC shadow I bought!


----------



## Rita Baumann (Dec 4, 2010)

I have a few pigments that are 3 years old.  Powder products stay good as long as you keep them clean.  Don't use your fingers in the pots.  Spritz some Beauty So Clean or rubbing alcohol in an atomizer on powder products and cream palettes after use.  Dip a lipstick (quickly in and out) in rubbing alcohol to sanitize it.  I use disposable applicators on a palette for lipglosses.


----------



## MacPrincess2722 (Dec 5, 2010)

My oldest Mac product is frost pigment easily 5+ years old also i have after party glitz gloss which is probably not as old but still very old lol


----------



## tdm (Dec 5, 2010)

I still have the clear lip glass from like 2001. It only took a little of that stuff to make you lips super shiny, so I still have almost the entire tube.


----------



## User38 (Dec 5, 2010)

Marakesh lipstick -- ca. 1992
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I keep it for reference in the fridge.. and it's still good..lol


----------



## commandolando (Dec 30, 2010)

I have Maroon pigment in the old jar, tres teal mineralize eye shadow (Rococo Collection) , a blue glitter liner & a MAC strobe tint (also from the Rococo collection) all from 2004, I don't use them - they were my first MAC products so I can't get rid of them


----------



## lemonwater84 (Jan 4, 2011)

my oldest, and first bought mac item is studio fix foundation in nc25. i got it when iw as 17, almost 5 years ago. my friends got a free makeover or something; and they decided to us it on me (i was in a heavy black eyeline rgoth phase, they thought it would be interesting to see me in something different). the catch was, you had to buy something worth at least 25$.

  	The colour is a bit too dark, I think it's started to seperate. I don't use it, but just can't throw it out.


----------



## Calla88 (Jan 5, 2011)

I found some really old lipsticks that I stored in spare fridge and I believe they are from the 1990's I kept them for reference colors as I think there were being discontinued. Mesh, Hush , Shrimpton,  Bubbles and two more but the label has faded so I can't read it. Judging by the colors I think one is Folio and can't tell about the other one.  I still love those colors and if I knew how to make Mac lipstick I would! lol


----------



## makeupforever25 (Jan 8, 2011)

My oldest MAC product is my green smoke eye shadow.  It's so dark, it would take forever to use it all.  I've had it for about 4 years.


----------



## couturesista (Jan 8, 2011)

Mac Amber Lights circa 2002 and I just hit the pan on New Years


----------



## xoxjulie21xox (Jan 23, 2011)

my first mac shadows which were amber lights and filament, i still have them, bought them back in 05"


----------



## User38 (Jan 23, 2011)

MAC Red matte, Marrakesh matte, and Omega Es.. most from 1991
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	these should be in a MAC museum


----------



## gabi03 (Mar 9, 2011)

My oldest MAC product is Say Yeah! eyeshadow, i think it came out sometime in 2004? i use it sparingly because i love it so much.


----------



## babycoconut (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh Baby lipglass from 1998 I believe...thats kinda gross I know.


----------



## Asphyxiation (Aug 1, 2011)

My oldest is both the MAC for Playboy collections.  2003 - 2004.
  	I have a set I keep BNIB and then I have 3 items (1 lipstick 2 glitter creams) that I use. Everything still smells and look fine...


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Aug 15, 2011)

my first MAC e/s humid and aquadisiac where a gift i received from a friend in december 2005


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jan 11, 2012)

My oldest MAC item is the eyeshadow Juiced.
  	I bought it 2004, when I was 16 years old.
  	It was my very first MAC item I bought.
  	I still use it a lot, it´s one of my favorites!
  	It´s still a lot left in the pot, but I fear the day when it´s empty.
  	Because MAC doesn´t sell Juiced anymore, right?


----------



## iqaganda (Jan 12, 2012)

Does lipsticks have expiration too?


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes.
  	But the lipsticks will last longer
  	if you treat them right. ^^
  	If a lipstick smells bad,
  	you should throw it away!


----------



## RedR0se (Jan 19, 2012)

2002


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 9, 2012)

My first MAC product was a Diana Ross collection quad. Can't remember the number or name cause it's rubbed off. Lol.


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Sep 12, 2012)

I just recently did a B2M with one of the Disney tinted lip conditioners in Cleo's Coral Kiss, so that's what early '06? I only got rid of it because it was a gift from an ex. I actually still have an eye-shadow that i bought probably around 2004 also. I don't use it, but it's cute to still have.


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Sep 16, 2012)

Gold Magic and Rose D' Or bronzing sticks from the Belle Azure Collection in 2005 AND Mahogany lipstick from Diana Ross (I think that was 2005 too). I don't use the lipstick, but I can't bring myself to toss it or B2M it. 
  	Also, I had a ton of really old MAC Matte foundations circa 2002 and beyond. I'm 28, and I used to wear that line of foundation in high school. But, I got these matte foundations in an ebay listing, about 2 years ago.  I bid on the listing because it included a bunch of newer Select SPF and StudioTech foundations. That MAC foundation was so gross it was separating- I B2M them and I'm surprised the counter even let me do that because they were so old.


----------



## MissKittie (Sep 16, 2012)

I think my oldest MAC products were Pinked Mauve Pigment, Sharkskin Shadestick, and Chestnut lipliner.


----------



## pinkcrush (Sep 16, 2012)

I have tube of Cyber from fall 09 lol


----------



## pinkcrush (Sep 16, 2012)

pinkcrush said:


> I have tube of Cyber from fall 09 lol


 Wait I have Fashion Frenzy blush from 08 and I also have a broken Fever blush from 06 hangin around...Damn lol


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a paint that I can no longer read the name on the tube.. It's a vibrant dark purple.  It is not artjam or mauvism.   i guess I got it around 2003-2004..  Its my favorite color purple and I don't use it anymore because of its age but i can't part with it because I'm still looking for a duplicate.  I wish i could remember the name, its on the tip of my tongue!


----------



## EUSHANNASIA (Sep 18, 2012)

Probably my Agean Green, Cucumber, Island Coral, Mango, Tangello, Sunset, and Slate eyeshadows in the old shiny screwtops. I know a couple of them are from 1985, but the rest could be from anytime between mid 80s to early 90s.


----------



## EUSHANNASIA (Sep 18, 2012)

I also have an original #5 brush and a brow/lash brush that was made before they started numbering the brushes... it just says "MAKE-UP ART   BROW/LASH USA" on it.


----------



## colormeblue (Jan 12, 2013)

My oldest MAC item is Beauty Marked eyeshadow that I bought when I was pregnant with my youngest son....who is now 9 years old!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 12, 2013)

My oldest  mac item is Playboy Bunny Pink lipstick. its basically empty, i can maybe scrape some out with  lip brush if i wanted. I keep it cuz its cute and i dont want to b2m it. i love the pink bunnys it has on it! it came out in 2003


----------



## aradhana (Jan 12, 2013)

my oldest are amber lights and carbon, both of which are (yikes) 15 years old!


----------



## Nikki Taylor (Jan 14, 2013)

Fashion Frenzy fafi blush


----------



## maggers071511 (Feb 4, 2013)

What's the longest make up companies say you should keep make up? I don't even know. I just know about mascara.


----------



## 13maggieann (Feb 6, 2013)

My oldest MAC product is a Trax eyeshadow from two years ago! It was my first MAC product and I really don't even use it ha!


----------



## xelamazing (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm not sure if you'd really count it as makeup, but my first ever MAC product was back in 2007 when everyone was going bananas over Chanel's Black Satin nail polish. It was selling out like crazy and I couldn't find it anywhere, so I went to the MAC counter at Macy's because they had some dark, similar looking nail polishes. I ended up picking up Moody Blue, which is an almost black navy color with a bit of light blue shimmer in it. Still have it, even thought it's only half full and really thick!


----------



## supermanda (Feb 20, 2013)

I still have the first two MAC eyeshadows I bought, Expensive Pink and Retrospeck. I think I got them my freshman year of high school, so that would've been 2006.


----------



## CharlieKelly (Feb 20, 2013)

I have the Viva Glam V lipstick, I think it is about 2 years old.


----------



## Sarah Caron (Feb 20, 2013)

I have a Gorgeous Gold eyeshadow that I've had since 2004 and I haven't touched it since 2005... gotta love hoarding eyeshadow!


----------



## pics (Feb 24, 2013)

Sashimi mimi l/s. I've bought it in 05.


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Feb 25, 2013)

2004 (for my fifteens pictures) An Eyeshadow (pink one with glitter), Teddy Eyeliner (Lasted me FOREVER) and 2N Lipgloss


----------



## SydVicious (Mar 8, 2013)

I think the oldest thing I have is an Electric eel eyeshadow.  I think I got it in 2001


----------



## User38 (Mar 8, 2013)

1991... Marrakesh Matte.. I keep it around for the memories and also, to compare it to a new release.  It has been suggested, but still forgotten.  Maybe 2014 summer? 

  	it was a brick/red/orange matte... perfect but now useless.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 8, 2013)

I still have four pan eyeshadows that I bought in 2006: Haux, Folie, Quarry, and Signed, Sealed.


----------



## MACerette (Mar 10, 2013)

Blanc Type e/s. I bought it in 2007 or 2008 to blend out my beloved Diormambo eyeshadow duo by Dior. I actually used it up yesterday (BT) and I have already replaced it. Love BT, use it all the time...


----------



## Honi (Mar 18, 2013)

Not very old I'd say, probably Shroom from 2010!


----------



## Cara (Mar 18, 2013)

I have a 3 year old black tied that doesnt get much love..... ive had a few carbons in its lifetime.


----------



## potophan (Mar 19, 2013)

A mac fafi lipgloss


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Apr 6, 2013)

I have a MAC Raizin blush that is probably 8 years old.


----------



## Copperhead (Apr 6, 2013)

pumpkincat210 said:


> I have a paint that I can no longer read the name on the tube.. It's a vibrant dark purple.  It is not artjam or mauvism.   i guess I got it around 2003-2004..  Its my favorite color purple and I don't use it anymore because of its age but i can't part with it because I'm still looking for a duplicate.  I wish i could remember the name, its on the tip of my tongue!


  	It's probably Infamous. There also was Matisserie which was a dusky lavender but Infamous is a vibrant purple.


----------



## Innatchka (May 20, 2013)

MAC Fafi Eyes 2 Quad. My first purchase and my first disappointment from MAC I never use it.


----------



## nikki0740 (May 20, 2013)

Oldest pieces I have are the 2005 MAC prom pallet..and the MAC 2003 Playboy Bunny pink lipstick  I never even touch them. But my most prized piece would have to be My Otherworldly paint pot from the MCQueen collection


----------



## nikki0740 (May 20, 2013)

Innatchka said:


> MAC Fafi Eyes 2 Quad. My first purchase and my first disappointment from MAC I never use it.


	I have it to and I agree I never ever use it


----------



## Itaihoshi (May 21, 2013)

My oldest is the first VivaGlam Gaga lipstick lol it was also the first MAC thing I ever bought.


----------



## DMcG9 (Jun 30, 2013)

My oldest MAC items are the first three eye shadows I bought in 1998 for my high school prom make up look. They were in the old screw lid style pot until I depotted them recently into a palette. They are Tilt, Surreal (d/c), and Dream. I also have an old Vellum eyeshadow in the original large screw lid pot format too. It hasn't been depotted. It's also from my high school days. I find the eyeshadows have very good longevity. Lipsticks on the other hand... Many have come and gone especially when they acquire that plasticky smell and get too sticky to apply anymore.


----------



## DMcG9 (Jun 30, 2013)

bunkerkitten said:


> My oldest MAC. . .  Blueberry Fizz lipstick, (which smells fine and I put on once and a while to freak out my boyfriend) Chroma Purple Python nail laquer and a 266 that I've had for like, 10 years. *shudder*


   Hahaha! I have this lipstick too and it's still good. Such a fun colour although not for everyday or the faint of heart. It makes me laugh when I see it in my make up case.


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Jul 3, 2013)

That would be my Electric Eel eyeshadow that I bought back in... 2005, I believe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I don't use it as much as I should (because it's a lovely color) but it reminds me too much of how we (over)used it... we bought the color because it matched (sorta) with our colorguard uniform and Electric Eel was used to make a sort of bandit  mask around our eyes. It always amused me how it used to turn green on us (with the sweat and all). Ah, those were good days.


----------



## Tonetone711 (Jul 24, 2013)

Ohh I just saw this thread! I'm finding that because my best friend has been a MAC fan since like 2000 that she has a ton of old goodies that I love going through. Most recently, she gave me some old lipsticks, including Isabella Blow. I think that's 2005? She has a few of the screw pot style eyeshadows, in which I inherited Riot from her. Shrugs, I thought bacteria isn't likely to live on the powder products right? I did sanitize the lipsticks by dipping and wiping about 3x in rubbing alcohol though, and they still smell vanilla...ish. I don't think I'd throw away my make up for a long time! I take it out sometimes and sanitize products I haven't used in awhile, anyone else do this?


----------



## bitesizedberna (Jul 29, 2013)

My oldest items will have to be my Barbie loves MAC items from 2007. I have the two compacts, dont be shy blush and lipsticks in Modern Ms, Real Doll, Style it up and sweet and single.


----------



## x33kimberly (Aug 4, 2013)

My oldest items are from the Zandra collection


----------



## iqaganda (Aug 16, 2013)

Mine was the Heatherette Lipstick that was originally released. I love the shade! Not the campaign! haha!


----------



## wearecloudy (Sep 22, 2013)

Oldest actually bought by me from the MAC site. Syrup lippie, and Freshwater E/S. From 2008.

  Oldest dated thing (bought from a legit seller) Silly Goose and Blu-Noir E/S's from 2003.


----------



## user64 (Dec 7, 2013)

I imagine my oldest product would be HAZE e/s..not sure exactly how old though.


----------



## iqaganda (Dec 7, 2013)

Mine would be the original heatherette lipstick I think. It's still fine, and I just used it once? Twice?


----------



## BreeMakeupGeek (Dec 14, 2013)

I have mac Mistress Red & Vinyl Lipstick both vanilla scent is gone but I have used them recently & still like them


----------



## colormeblue (Jan 8, 2014)

*I have "Beauty Marked" eyeshadow that I bought when I was pregnant with my youngest son in 2004.*


----------



## User38 (Jan 9, 2014)

I have a  few 1991-2,  Matte lipsticks (yes, Matte was in then too) -- Tomango, and Rozz were faves.  They are in my Hall of Fame and still in good condition as far as smell, texture, etc.  Dread to imagine the bacteria on them but they are apparently fine.


----------



## Calla88 (Feb 1, 2014)

*HerGreyness*, do you remember a lipstick called Bardot? it was one of my most favorite nude lipsticks , I was so sad when it was discontinued! I found a screw top Brule eye shadow and a lipliner called Girlfriend which is a baby pink in an old makeup bag stored in some luggage I never use.


----------



## sarahsponda (Feb 8, 2014)

geeko said:


> i'm just curious but how old are your oldest mac make up in your collection and whether do u girls still use them or not..   i'm using your responses as a guideline to see how long i can keep my mac for...i don't want to throw them away after 2 or 3 years only....Thanks in advance for the responses.


Hmmmmm I have a concealer that is way too dark for me (not even sure how I and up with it)(this is NC35, I am NC15  ) that has been sitting in my back-up case for about 10yrs give or take.. Oh there is an old mac brush in there, if I had to guess, I'd say it's about 13 yrs old..not sure of the #As part of it is worn off. It looks like it says 218sh? Will attach a picture


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 11, 2014)

sarahsponda said:


> #As part of it is worn off. It looks like it says 218sh?


  129SH.


----------



## Danapotter (Mar 2, 2014)

Been buying MAC since 2006, but my oldest MAC is Otherworldly Paint Pot from Alexander McQueen collection, 2007. Love this thread and seeing all the different products people own!


----------



## Mi55V33 (Mar 3, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I have a  few 1991-2,  Matte lipsticks (yes, Matte was in then too) -- Tomango, and Rozz were faves.  They are in my Hall of Fame and still in good condition as far as smell, texture, etc.  Dread to imagine the bacteria on them but they are apparently fine.


 
  Wow 1991-92??  and I thought mine at around '96 was old!   Lipsticks as well - Siss and Mesh (tone formula?!).  Both in the flat-topped, black cases with the M.A.C logo surrounding the middle.  Siss has the silver label with the exp. date on it, which I can't even read, lol.  Mesh is even older cuz the label is black, with the lipstick name underlined over the finish name, and the production number (?1?) underneath.  Both smell okay, but luckily they're down to the stubs and ready for B2M.


----------



## User38 (Mar 3, 2014)

Mi55V33 said:


> Wow 1991-92??  and I thought mine at around '96 was old!   Lipsticks as well - Siss and Mesh (tone formula?!).  Both in the flat-topped, black cases with the M.A.C logo surrounding the middle.  Siss has the silver label with the exp. date on it, which I can't even read, lol.  Mesh is even older cuz the label is black, with the lipstick name underlined over the finish name, and the production number (?1?) underneath.  Both smell okay, but luckily they're down to the stubs and ready for B2M.


  Yep.. I have even found some blush from then too.. the packaging said MAC on the side in relief not on the clear plastic screw on cover.  Kinda like WnW now.. lol
  I have never B2M anything but it would be really funny to bring in these oldies to the young kids at MAC -- they probably would think they are fakes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  blush was Bamboo!.. 

  going to get some of these oldies together and take pics.. for posterity!


----------



## User38 (Mar 3, 2014)

Danapotter said:


> Been buying MAC since 2006, but my oldest MAC is Otherworldly Paint Pot from Alexander McQueen collection, 2007. Love this thread and seeing all the different products people own!


  I still have and can use Otherwordly.. it looks great for spring summer looks.  Afraid this will be the last year tho, but I will not trash it.  I also have the chartreuse green from that time.. ha.


----------



## User38 (Mar 3, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> *HerGreyness*, do you remember a lipstick called Bardot? it was one of my most favorite nude lipsticks , I was so sad when it was discontinued! I found a screw top Brule eye shadow and a lipliner called Girlfriend which is a baby pink in an old makeup bag stored in some luggage I never use.


  oh yessssss it was wonderful... at that time I did not have access to as many testers and product so it was for my personal use. It was my redhead era(??) ... and it looked fantastic on me, if I say so myself.  and GF .. I have it now too.  Will not throw it away, but it's dried up and useless only for colour comps!

  most of the MAC powder products were screw top .. including the cream foundation (I think I have it around somewhere)


----------



## Mi55V33 (Mar 3, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Yep.. I have even found some blush from then too.. the packaging said MAC on the side in relief not on the clear plastic screw on cover.  Kinda like WnW now.. lol
> I have never B2M anything but it would be really funny to bring in these oldies to the young kids at MAC -- they probably would think they are fakes
> 
> 
> ...


  I was thinking the exact same thing!!!


----------



## Shylamoma (Mar 12, 2014)

My first MAC purchases… from 1999. Granted I don't use them any more but keep them for sentimental value!


----------



## tiffabutt (Mar 12, 2014)

My oldest and first MAC purchase was Shroom. Still have that bad boy and use it fairly regularly.


----------



## iwhypphace (Mar 18, 2014)

My oldest MAC products is a lipstick called "Velvet" ( matte ) in the old packaging. It's very old and I have an old formula of "Siss" when it was a matte finish. My daughter is 21yrs-old so I'm guessing the "Siss" is 16yrs-old and the "Velvet" is probably 14yrs-old.


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 7, 2014)

Fever blush from 2001. Wore it on my wedding day


----------



## iwhypphace (Apr 7, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I have a  few 1991-2,  Matte lipsticks (yes, Matte was in then too) -- Tomango, and Rozz were faves.  They are in my Hall of Fame and still in good condition as far as smell, texture, etc.  Dread to imagine the bacteria on them but they are apparently fine.:fluffy:


----------



## iwhypphace (Apr 7, 2014)

Omg! Tomango is my all give favorite lipstick by MAC. This the best orange shade ever, they should bring it back. If I can get my hands on one I would be in heaven.


----------



## User38 (Apr 7, 2014)

tomango! I seriously thought MAC might bring it back.  it is an amazing colour.. I had it recreated by 3custom.


----------



## busybee (Apr 7, 2014)

I've back2MAC'd most of my old lip products, so the oldest will probably be my pigments.


----------



## iwhypphace (Apr 11, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> tomango! I seriously thought MAC might bring it back.  it is an amazing colour.. I had it recreated by 3custom.





HerGreyness said:


> I have a  few 1991-2,  Matte lipsticks (yes, Matte was in then too) -- Tomango, and Rozz were faves.  They are in my Hall of Fame and still in good condition as far as smell, texture, etc.  Dread to imagine the bacteria on them but they are apparently fine.:fluffy:


            I wished I had a sample to recreate it


----------



## iwhypphace (Apr 11, 2014)

iwhypphace said:


> I wished I had a sample to recreate it


  Spray them with the makeup bacterial spray "beauty so clean"


----------



## Hilde (Jul 13, 2015)

I have some eyeshadows from the barbie collection: moth brown and magic dust. I have a lipstick from the heatherette collection called lollipop loving, I'm not really worried it's going to kill me if I use it, it even still smells like vanilla marshmellow.  I think both these collections were 07/08.


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 13, 2015)

Probably the holiday Pearlglide liners- the collection that included my HG Wolf, Bankroll, Miss Fortune, Fly-by-Blu, Rave, etc. I think those were Holiday 2007. Otherwise, my Hello Kitty lipstick (circa 2008).

  I don't use the lipstick, but I still have fresh eyeliners that haven't been opened yet (I stocked up!).


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 13, 2015)

MAC Fafi Fashion Frenzy blush from 2007


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 15, 2016)

I have a carbon e/s and pinch o peach blusher that are at least 10 years old. Both are fine and I still use them occasionally.


----------



## erynnj (Jul 7, 2016)

Tux de luxe lip glass, turquoise matte pigment


----------



## LouGarner (Jul 8, 2016)

warm blend and metal rock and barbie  stuff from 2007 that's when i started wearing makup


----------



## LouGarner (Jul 8, 2016)

i love that lipstick





Itaihoshi said:


> My oldest is the first VivaGlam Gaga lipstick lol it was also the first MAC thing I ever bought.


----------



## makeupbyomar (May 11, 2021)

My oldest MAC products are 8 lip liners, 4 eye liners in Smolder, and about 48 eyeshadows, all from around 2002. Most are still unopened in their original packaging.


----------

